# Android Headunit Power Drain



## wannatdi (Nov 3, 2013)

Bought an android head unit. 

The canbus connectivity seems to work as I can see lots of “car info” and can use the volume in my steering wheel. 

Weird thing is it does not shut off when car shuts off. Even when I remember to turn it off it seems to be pulling a current anyway. 

I was reading online about an ACC line which usually is red. Some people suggested cutting it. Does that even make sense?

The explanation being is that if you cut the ACC power line it only takes power when the car is on versus drawing power from the battery directly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wannatdi (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry one more thing if this helps:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wannatdi (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay third and final post here for everyones reference. If you have an aftermarket radio and its draining your battery disconnect the wire that has a connector on it (usually red). In the case the connector is attached to orange and red. 

So, if you have a canbus attached, as i do, you meed to disconnect one or more wires so it is not pulling juice even when key is in off position. 

Now the unit shuts off when ignition is off.
Now its not draining battery all night either. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hustlejoose (8 mo ago)

wannatdi said:


> Okay third and final post here for everyones reference. If you have an aftermarket radio and its draining your battery disconnect the wire that has a connector on it (usually red). In the case the connector is attached to orange and red.
> 
> So, if you have a canbus attached, as i do, you meed to disconnect one or more wires so it is not pulling juice even when key is in off position.
> 
> ...


Hi I know this is old but are you able to elaborate which one to disconnect? 

My CANBUS Decoder looks to be faulty but when I manage to get another one, I'd like it to switch off an not drain the battery.


----------

